# TRN needed? Easier to convert UK licence?



## SEG84 (Jun 25, 2017)

My husband and I are here for a year and want to buy a 2nd hand car. We would like to know whether or not we need to go to the Cape Town Civic Centre to get a TRN? If so, would converting our licence be easier? It would be nice to buy a car within a month.

- He has a South African passport, SA ID book, UK passport, and a UK Driving Licence & International Licence.

- I have a UK passport, Spousal Visa, & UK Driving Licence & International Licence.

We are currently renting with Avis, but want to buy a 2nd hand car. Will we need to get a TRN? If so, will we both need to get one if we want to drive the car we buy, or will the person buying the car (me) only need to get one?

I am a bit confused though, as according to this though we don't need a TRN to buy a car, as we do have a foreign identification document (our UK drivers licences):

"If you do not have a foreign identification document, you will need to apply for a traffic register number (TRN), provided you have a valid passport, driving licence or a travel document that provides proof that you are legally in South Africa."

https://www.gov.za/node/727533

Your help would be greatly appreciated with regards to clarifying the situation.


----------

